# Dik Deposits



## skimble (Mar 3, 2006)

Have any of you received your 2007 Dikhololo spacebanks yet?  I believe they start depositing in March.


----------



## ira g (Mar 3, 2006)

We paid our MF for our 2 red one BR a few days ago and we are waiting for the weeks to be deposited with RCI.


----------



## Daverock (Mar 4, 2006)

Good for you, Ira G.


----------



## suskey (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, my week appeared today in my RCI account. Paid the main. fee the last week of February. This is the fastest it has been deposited and it is pulling alot more than my 2br GC Palm Springs resort.  

Susan


----------



## SteveChapin (Mar 8, 2006)

suskey said:
			
		

> Yes, my week appeared today in my RCI account. Paid the main. fee the last week of February. This is the fastest it has been deposited and it is pulling alot more than my 2br GC Palm Springs resort.



Grrr... (to Dik, not to you).  I prepaid levies last year (in early 2005) for 2007.  Instead of allowing me to deposit my 2007 week, Dik held my money for a year, then charged my levies in January (I still have a credit balance, meaning they still owe me money), but my week hasn't shown up yet.

sc
--


----------



## ira g (Mar 8, 2006)

*Record Time*

I paid my MF for our 2 weeks on Feb 27th and the weeks appeared today. I'm impressed. Good job DIK.


----------



## ham4mel (Mar 8, 2006)

*what is a good e-mail to pay the levy?*

I have tried all the e-mail addresses I know for DIK but no one answers. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## gravedee (Mar 8, 2006)

*Their server has been down*

Dikhololo's DNS records have been down, or the server that hosts their DNS records have been down recently.  It appears to be back up now, but without DNS, they would not be able to receive any emails.  Their website has been down due to the same reason.


----------



## EJC (Mar 9, 2006)

I received an email from Judy at Dikhololo today, Wednesday.


----------



## skimble (Mar 10, 2006)

SteveChapin said:
			
		

> Grrr... (to Dik, not to you).  I prepaid levies last year (in early 2005) for 2007.  Instead of allowing me to deposit my 2007 week, Dik held my money for a year, then charged my levies in January (I still have a credit balance, meaning they still owe me money), but my week hasn't shown up yet.
> 
> sc
> --



I did the same exact thing... I have a habit of paying all mfs in December.  It looks like those who paid first will be the last ones served.  
I don't have a week in my account yet.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 10, 2006)

I faxed my credit card information at the end of February and received an email that my card had been charged successfully on March 2. My 2 weeks were banked March 10. Good news.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 10, 2006)

What months have they been assigning recently?


----------



## gravedee (Mar 10, 2006)

*How are 2007 Dik weeks trading?*

For those who have received their 2007 weeks, how are they trading?  I'm too impatient to wait for mine to show up to find out.


----------



## ira g (Mar 10, 2006)

*2006 vs 2007*

We just received our Dik 2007 weeks deposited after BS and compared with our Dik and Bushmans which were deposited pre BS, they seem to pull basically the same weeks and the same number of weeks. We are still satisfied with the trades we are getting with our SA weeks.


----------



## SciTchr (Mar 10, 2006)

I faxed my credit card info the last week of February. I received August 17th weeks for the 2 Diks that we own yesterday. They seem to trade as well as last year's, but another SA we own trades better this time around.


----------



## Dani (Mar 25, 2006)

Am I the only one still waiting for their Dik week/weeks to be deposited? I paid my MF's about threee weeks ago so I know that there were others ahead of me, but I still expected that my week would be deposited by now.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 25, 2006)

I am still waiting Dani but I only paid about 10 days ago.

Dottie


----------



## gravedee (Mar 25, 2006)

*Still waiting...*



			
				Dani said:
			
		

> Am I the only one still waiting for their Dik week/weeks to be deposited? I paid my MF's about threee weeks ago so I know that there were others ahead of me, but I still expected that my week would be deposited by now.



I'm still waiting on mine -- sent my payment in on March 6 or 7.  I did receive a .pdf via email from Dik late Friday (SA time) confirming they had spacebanked my week, but the week hasn't showed up, presumably because the weekend arrived before anyone at RCI SA could do anything about it.


----------



## jackio (Mar 25, 2006)

I, too, received a notification of spacebank, but it hasn't showed up in my RCI account yet.
-Jacki


----------



## PClapham (Mar 25, 2006)

*Dik spacebank*

Same here-pdf file from Dik but not in rci yet...   Anita


----------



## PAJim (Mar 25, 2006)

CC charged 3/6, no PDF spacebank acknowledgment, no deposit


----------



## Dani (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys...maybe they are a little backed up.  Hopefully they will be deposited soon.


----------



## scrapbook nut (Mar 27, 2006)

*Received my weeks*

I received the email and pdf file from them about a week ago. Last night I forwarded that email to thespecialists@rci.co.za, and I woke up this morning and had my weeks in my account.


----------



## JoyC (Mar 27, 2006)

*DIK showed up!*

I got my 2 DIK weeks in my RCI account this morning after several emails and one call. They are June weeks, which seen to trade similar to last year.


----------



## girard (Mar 27, 2006)

*Still waiting*

No week for us yet, even though I received notice on March 2 that the credit card was charged, and I followed that up with 2 other emails requesting the spacebank.  I hope the specialist will come through for us too.


----------



## Dani (Mar 28, 2006)

My week was in my account this morning.


----------



## jmn1212 (Mar 28, 2006)

*no deposit yet*

Is there anyone else still waiting for their 2007 week to be deposited?

I've paid my fee end of Feb. and left several messages to Dik. gang and still no deposit.

I also e-mailed Charl Bruwer Friday and she responded back, but still no deposit.


----------



## Hoosier (Mar 28, 2006)

CC was charged on March 2.  I have sent 2 emails but have not received any news.  Still waiting.


----------



## PClapham (Mar 28, 2006)

2 were deposited today in my account; I had requested that one be deposited in DAE   Anita


----------



## EJC (Mar 28, 2006)

Paid mtnc fee around March 6th.  An April 2007 week was deposited with RCI today.


----------



## jackio (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting the specialists email address.  I sent an e-mail and saw my deposit 2 days later. The week was for March 23, 2007 - just a little under 1 year.  Wonder if that will affect trading power?


----------



## girard (Mar 29, 2006)

Received my deposit after emailing Charl.  It seems to be trading OK, too.


----------



## KarenP (Mar 30, 2006)

My week was deposited yesterday, and I hooked a 2 bedroom Hilton Grand Vacation Club at the Las Vegas Hilton for Thanksgiving week!  I'm thrilled!


----------



## jackio (Mar 31, 2006)

Looks like my week is trading like a dog.


----------



## Dottie (Mar 31, 2006)

Jackio--just as comparison--does your week pull any of the Las Vegas Hiltons for Nov 06?

Dottie


----------



## skimble (Mar 31, 2006)

KarenP said:
			
		

> My week was deposited yesterday, and I hooked a 2 bedroom Hilton Grand Vacation Club at the Las Vegas Hilton for Thanksgiving week!  I'm thrilled!



Bragging about the trade value is a great way to kill the cow.


----------



## jackio (Apr 2, 2006)

Dottie - nope, can't pull them.  I sent you a private e-mail.
-Jacki


----------



## dsfritz (Apr 11, 2006)

How surprising!  I contacted Dik last week regarding our 2007 week.  Within 48 hours I had a response from them that the week had been deposited w/ RCI .  2 days later the week was in our account!  I didn't expect such efficiency.  Thanks, Dik.


----------

